# Those rumors about the next Xbox being an 'Always Online' console?



## habicore_5150 (Apr 5, 2013)

Those rumors have been confirmed:
Microsoft Creative Director on Always Online: 'Deal With It' - IGN

Never planned on picking up the next Xbox Paperweight, but what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Hipster Holocaust (Apr 5, 2013)

That "Orthy" guy needs to chill the f*ck out. It's not as bad as their "everything costs $/rip you off" policy.
That's why I'm not buying.


----------



## Repner (Apr 5, 2013)

It's already pretty poor that they're doing this knowing full well no one wants it, but if that's his attitude towards people who don't want it, then he's only shooting himself in the foot even more. I don't like my money going towards dickheads if I can help it.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 5, 2013)

Repner said:


> It's already pretty poor that they're doing this knowing full well no one wants it, but if that's his attitude towards people who don't want it, then he's only shooting himself in the foot even more. I don't like my money going towards dickheads if I can help it.



I really do gotta wonder if he's gonna stick with his little #dealwithit bullshit when he's at the unemployment line


----------



## Repner (Apr 5, 2013)

Apparently the argument that non city areas might not have decent connections isn't a good argument either. 







This guy sounds like a spoilled selfish kid.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just see Adam as one of those stuck up sheltered kinds of people

But in a completely related note about Adam "Always On" Orth: Always Online Adam Orth meme | quickmeme


----------



## Mexi (Apr 5, 2013)

Repner said:


> This guy sounds like an asshole.



fixed


----------



## Repner (Apr 5, 2013)

Mexi said:


> fixed


Not sound like. He IS an asshole.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2013)

Indeed, buddy is an asshole. But sadly, it's probably enough of an indicator of what Microsoft's true intentions are, even if they won't confirm it yet. You'd hope that the mountains of negative feedback that this story has generated would make them consider otherwise, but after the success of Diablo 3 and Simcity despite catastrophic launches, Microsoft probably figures that, despite the whining that consumers are prone to, in the end we'll suck it down anyway. And, for the most part, they're right.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

As much as I love my 360....if this is true, I will not buy the Microsoft Next Gen console.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

I've ranted about this often with my friends. Where I live, MMORPG's are barely feasible and an always online console will guarantee that I will not purchase the next Xbox. Ain't nobody got time fo dat. Besides the new Steam console and PS4 sound awesome.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I've ranted about this often with my friends. Where I live, MMORPG's are barely feasible and an always online console will guarantee that I will not purchase the next Xbox. Ain't nobody got time fo dat. Besides the new Steam console and PS4 sound awesome.


WTF??? Steam console??? Tell me more!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

Linky link



flexkill said:


> WTF??? Steam console??? Tell me more!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2013)

ahhhh first world, sheltered assholes... gotta love 'em.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Linky link



_"if you live in the US. It costs $900 (£600) for the 128GB SSD, $1240 (£833) with a 256GB SSD and $1650 (£1,110) for 512GB of storage."_

Jesus!!!!! Fucking expensive no?

EDIT: And God Damn the American dollar is stinking up the joint!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, super expensive. I expect the price to change a lot though because people will look at it versus a big name like Microsoft/Sony and go with one of them.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 7, 2013)

So, essentially what we see here is some dude running his mouth about something that could, very well, not involve the new Xbox in anyway? Just someone blasting their opinion on a type of service that's somewhat controversial?

It's a moron on Twitter, don't think too much into it, guys.


On the Steam console bit: Xi3 computers, are very pricey to begin with, it has nothing to do with the price of the dollar, as the converted prices are still close to each other (900 US, ~913 UK). It's just the company that makes it, and them using mSATA for the SSD.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> it has nothing to do with the price of the dollar, as the converted prices are still close to each other (900 US, ~913 UK).



I know man, I was comparing the strength of the American dollar to the Euro-Pound....whatever the fuck it is now a-days. .


----------



## Repner (Apr 7, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I know man, I was comparing the strength of the American dollar to the Euro-Pound....whatever the fuck it is now a-days. .


Just the Pound . The UK didn't accept the Euro, thankfully.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

Always-Online Xbox Console: An Insane Idea | gamefront.com

A great article concerning always online within the console market.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

That article pretty much puts it in perspective. If you lose your internet for a month you basically have a paperweight that is worthless. Not everyone can afford internet. Some people have to save money over consecutive months just to buy an xbox. It isn't always about online gaming either. I want a good story mode with a game. Not like homefront where I beat it in 2 hours and then the online play was lackluster either. That was $60 wasted right there.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 7, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> That article pretty much outs it in perspective. If you lose your internet for a month you basically have a paperweight that is worthless. Not everyone can afford internet. Some people have to save money over consecutive months just to buy an xbox. It isn't always about online gaming either. I want a good story mode with a game. Not like homefront where I beat it in 2 hours and then the online play was lackluster either. That was $60 wasted right there.



There is another thing that I'm wondering, not sure if anyone else mentioned it
But you know how theres always those "console exclusive" games, like Perfect Dark Zero was for the 360 right?
They do something like this, they're gonna lose even more money not just for their always on paperweight, but those exclusive games that everyone wanted to get, but can't play since they don't have any or decent internet


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> So, essentially what we see here is some dude running his mouth about something that could, very well, not involve the new Xbox in anyway? Just someone blasting their opinion on a type of service that's somewhat controversial?
> 
> It's a moron on Twitter, don't think too much into it, guys.



Uh, it's not "some guy", it's Microsoft Studios' (basically Microsoft's in-house Xbox game development studio) creative director. The fact that he very specifically states "console" makes it pretty difficult to misconstrue, as did the fact that Microsoft felt the need to muzzle him.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> There is another thing that I'm wondering, not sure if anyone else mentioned it
> But you know how theres always those "console exclusive" games, like Perfect Dark Zero was for the 360 right?
> They do something like this, they're gonna lose even more money not just for their always on paperweight, but those exclusive games that everyone wanted to get, but can't play since they don't have any or decent internet


 
That's a whole other problem in itself. Because the new Call of Duty has already been reported as being ONLY released for next gen consoles. So tell me this... if you are not going to spend money on the always on xbox, and you play Call of Duty constantly, where are you going to spend your money??? Exactly. The only other place you logically can, on the PS4. So basically Xbox is just throwing their business directly on Sony's doorstep with a thank you note attached. Unless being as I'm not a Playstation guy they are doing the same always on stuff as well because I don't follow anything to do with Playstation as a preference because I prefer the controller layout of Xbox. But I can adjust if need be because I have shit internet. lol


----------



## ayaotd (Apr 7, 2013)

I work at a game store. It is crazy how often people come in and ask about the 720 and PS4. It is frustrating as there is little information out right now that is confirmed. People think we have some sort of extra info and what not, but all know is what everyone else does. It does seem kind of dumb to make your system always online, if it is true it could push more people to buy the PS4.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope its always online so that the xbox can die already. The nintendo WII has all the zelda you will ever need.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

lol The WII is being phased out as well. But literally not many people care about the next gen Nintendo that I know. It's kind of fallen by the way but it would be great if Nintendo could make a huge push back into the market.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 7, 2013)

When I had the Wii, it was fun for a few weeks. But then I got tired of waving my arms about. And then I got tired of having such a shit game selection. The Wii U seems to remedy both of these, but I don't feel like taking that financial plunge only to find out that I hate the thing. 

I'm perfectly fine with going to the PS4. The issue with "Always online" is very much a deal breaker for a great great many people and it will inevitably show when it hits the market. 

Microsoft HAS to have taken notice of the buzz that this has created. Maybe they're scrambling behind the scenes to change it (unlikely) or maybe they're trying to find as many pros as they can so they can spice it up before E3 in June(more likely). But at the end of the day, we don't know a thing about this console besides rumors.


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2013)

The Wii U is still playing catch up and I think the best way to sum up it's library at the moment is something a customer said to me not too long ago which was, "You know you're console needs more games when you get excited for LEGO Grand Theft Auto" which I certainly agree with. Sure, it's got ME - number THREE, and Arkham City - two years after it came out, and Ninja Gaiden 3 - which no one cares about; but I digress. 

As for this online only Xbox 3, well if it's true then I'm fucked.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 8, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Uh, it's not "some guy", it's Microsoft Studios' (basically Microsoft's in-house Xbox game development studio) creative director. The fact that he very specifically states "console" makes it pretty difficult to misconstrue, as did the fact that Microsoft felt the need to muzzle him.


Either way, I think he was just responding and stating his opinion on the backlash that the rumor-mill was churning out about the next Xbox maybe being Always On.

Again, it's nothing I'd read too far into, because it just seems like he's trying to get attention to himself, which he accomplished. 

Any publicity is good. He never states that the next console is "Always On". The only reason Microsoft shut him the fuck up was probably because he was being really unprofessional.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Either way, I think he was just responding and stating his opinion on the backlash that the rumor-mill was churning out about the next Xbox maybe being Always On.
> 
> Again, it's nothing I'd read too far into, because it just seems like he's trying to get attention to himself, which he accomplished.



Microsoft is famous for eight words: "We do not comment on rumors and speculation." That they actually went out of their way to say more than that, which is something that they NEVER do, speaks volumes.



Sicarius said:


> Any publicity is good. He never states that the next console is "Always On". The only reason Microsoft shut him the fuck up was probably because he was being really unprofessional.



Dude, I'm sorry, but the logical inference here is simply too strong to ignore.

________________________

Seperate note:


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 8, 2013)

Veteran Tech Blogger Spills Xbox 720 Reveal Date, Pricing and More - IGN

Wouldn't put it far past being a rumor, but apparently we're looking at a November release, and two models, a $500 model and a $300 "subscription" model.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 8, 2013)

"Subscription based model"? Sony just got a new customer. 

A $99 Xbox 360? Now I can replace them for $200 cheaper when they inevitably fail.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 8, 2013)

It seems like Sony might win this...

Online only
Restricting architecture
Subscription required 

No thanks


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm on my third Xbox 360, the first two crapped out of nowhere, and I only got the third because it came free with a 3-year contract with my internet service provider, and it's black and shiny.

If anything it'll probably be an exclusive franchise like Splinter Cell that'll get me spending money on another Xbox, or for the love of Zeus, pretty please i'd love to see new franchises instead of beating the same ones to death (here's lookin' at you Halo) because i'm seriously not feeling anything that they're teasing with, rumors or otherwise. They're kinda going the way of Blackberry in my eyes, a lot of money demanded, shoddy hardware, and without enough substance to justify the tag price.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 9, 2013)

With the occasional advertising binge in the UK on energy conservation- not leaving stuff on standby and all that, is an always online console really ideal? 

Re Nintendo- When oh when will they go software only and focus on superb game design (which, at their best, they are unparalleled for), rather than quirky hardware design?

Their best games are strongly adored by many gamers and they'd win more fans if they went out on all consoles/PC and Mac.


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 9, 2013)

I am just picking up a ps4 at some point for the exclusives like naughty dog games,santa monica games, and killzone. Then just playing all the 3rd party stuff on pc along with strategy games, indie, and what not. Unless microsoft brings back Oddworld they have nothing for me halo is dead to me and so is gears of war.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Apr 9, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> It seems like Sony might win this...
> 
> Online only
> Restricting architecture
> ...



eh? hardware will be eerily similar to the ps4, if not nigh on identical. AMD must be offering some serious serious subsidies. 

the next next gen will be won and lost on software/services. the hardware will be largely identical.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 9, 2013)

Everything I hear about the next console generation makes me never want to play video games again. Which is probably a good thing as I spend too much money on games that aren't worth their price.

But to be more on topic, this Orthy guy is a cunt. Just because you can communicate with the outside world doesn't mean you should. And considering the 360 launched in more countries than it had Live support in, will the new Xbox do the same? I doubt a big company like Microsoft will willingly keep it's reach where it's at rather than expand.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 10, 2013)

Update: Adam Orth Has Left Microsoft

Mr. Always On Adam #dealwithit Orth has been fired from Microsoft
Guess we can call this a small win for all gamers (I say this, because if we wanted a big win, Microsoft would have to scrap the current neXtBox and start all over again without the always-on BS [and many others] )


----------



## Pav (Apr 11, 2013)

An "always-on" console requiring a 24/7 perpetual internet connection to function in any way sounds like an AWESOME idea!!!


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think the always on concept is scaring microsoft too much because the majority of their customers are "always on" call of duty or halo grinding noobs and going prestige etc. I never really saw xbox as having any good single player games anyway and it seems they feel the same way haha.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 12, 2013)

Wasn't planning on picking up the new xbox anyway (my 360 breaking made me switch to PC) and this always on nonsense is just another reason not to deal with xbox anymore.

In other news, I'm really feeling that Steam console. I want it. Bad.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 12, 2013)

If you're not already used to Steam, good luck on selling your games on to someone else once you've finished them.

The subscription/DL only model forces you into permanent ownership.

Now I like Steam, it's convenient, but am aware that I can't resell and am not in the used market for those games (as you register them, the physical media/disk becomes irrelevant). If you're a PC gamer you'll notice that games you buy over the counter won't work until you register.

Ultimately this is the way that things are going so you'd better get used to it...


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait until the console is out before you jump to conclusions.

Either way, I won't be wasting my money on any of the next-gen consoles. PC Gaming is great


----------



## ASoC (Apr 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> If you're not already used to Steam, good luck on selling your games on to someone else once you've finished them.
> 
> The subscription/DL only model forces you into permanent ownership.
> 
> Now I like Steam, it's convenient, but am aware that I can't resell and am not in the used market for those games (as you register them, the physical media/disk becomes irrelevant). If you're a PC gamer you'll notice that games you buy over the counter won't work until you register.



I never sell my games though, I still have my SNES. I guess I neglected to mention that my xbox has been broken for about a year now, and I've had steam since long before I even had the xbox.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> If you're not already used to Steam, good luck on selling your games on to someone else once you've finished them.
> 
> The subscription/DL only model forces you into permanent ownership.
> 
> ...



PC is cheaper and less restricting in the long run anyhow. Every game released in the last year or so has not reached its fullest potential on the current consoles, whereas PC they look HOT. A worthwhile trade off. If the Steam box is truly modular then they might have a real winner. My gaming machine cost around the prices they set so it isn't that ridiculous either honestly. Truth is the console market sells gimped hardware and that's why they are so much cheaper. I rarely sell games and I don't buy anything on release day as if it is shit I lose money (even if i could resell it). usually I wait until there is a sale though. Not all PC games, if bought in a store, require registration.

What is the need/point in always on anyhow? What are they gaining? It can't be piracy related as Consoles on their own are a form of piracy protection to a large degree. Is it advertising related? Amazon did a similar thing with their devices, but sold the 'unlocked' version at normal price and the subscription (advertising version) at a fair discounted price. Selling the subscription model at the lower price (the price consumers actually expect) and selling the I assume unlocked version at a whopping $200 more is just plain ridiculous. What is the point?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Apr 13, 2013)

so let me get this right. if the new xbox is always online, and i dont have internet i cant play it at all? 

goodbye gaming......


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 14, 2013)

Guess i'm shit out of luck if developers ever come out with a new wave of rhythm games. Simcity is bad enough with this.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 14, 2013)

Geeezz.... I don't even live in a place with hi-speed internet access. My options are dial-up, or service with tight data caps....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

This thread is making me feel very grateful for my 50Mbps, cap-less internet.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This thread is making me feel very grateful for my 50Mbps, cap-less internet.



I hate you Max... My options here are Comcast bandwidth capped bullshit or Comcast business class with no caps at 3x residential pricing or DSL


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This thread is making me feel very grateful for my 50Mbps, cap-less internet.



God, I'm jealous because this...



fwd0120 said:


> Geeezz.... I don't even live in a place with hi-speed internet access. My options are dial-up, or service with tight data caps....



...is also my boat. We have a 40 gig a month cap currently and it's $15-20 for 10 more.  We are constantly skirting the line with YouTube, Netflix, and various computer/game updates. Our current high speed infrastructure isn't caught up with our technology yet as far as these kinds of things go.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 14, 2013)

What's your ISP Cap'n? 40 may be bad for you, but it's still better that the 5 gig in my area! I may have to actually look into that, which is kinda pathetic.

Max!?!?!? Are you crazy?! I need to move to Milwaukee!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

Time Warner Ultimate Internet Pack 

It's $80 a month and usually hits between 30Mbps and 45Mbps on average, but it's great for streaming Netflix in HD.

I had Comcast when I was living in Florida, fuck that noise. Decent cable, but awful internet. Ever since moving further west I've discovered the bliss that is TWC.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 14, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> What's your ISP Cap'n? 40 may be bad for you, but it's still better that the 5 gig in my area! I may have to actually look into that, which is kinda pathetic.



Wild Blue, I believe. My father also works from home so he eats a chunk of that too. What pisses me off is that about a mile down the road from me, where there is barely any human life whose mother and father aren't siblings, where there is barely any "'lectristy", and where people live in little ramshackle tin huts that they lovingly call "houses", they have a full wonderful DSL option. Sometimes I cry myself to sleep at night.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Time Warner Ultimate Internet Pack
> 
> It's $80 a month and usually hits between 30Mbps and 45Mbps on average, but it's great for streaming Netflix in HD.
> 
> I had Comcast when I was living in Florida, fuck that noise. Decent cable, but awful internet. Ever since moving further west I've discovered the bliss that is TWC.



Except for that bit where they cached Youtube videos so they'd played slow as balls until fixing it in Terminal right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2013)

MFB said:


> Except for that bit where they cached Youtube videos so they'd played slow as balls until fixing it in Terminal right?



I think I use YT once a month at best so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> God, I'm jealous because this...
> 
> ...is also my boat. We have a 40 gig a month cap currently and it's $15-20 for 10 more.  We are constantly skirting the line with YouTube, Netflix, and various computer/game updates. Our current high speed infrastructure isn't caught up with our technology yet as far as these kinds of things go.



Dang, that's a low cap.

My cap is 70 gigs per month. However, the surcharge for exceeding the cap is fucking outrageous where I live. $7.50 per GB over the cap, and it used to be $10. 

Thankfully, I keep a very close eye on my usage and I've yet to go over.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 17, 2013)

Xbox 720 not &#8220;always-on&#8221;, runs Windows 8 &#8211; claims source | VG247

Fears abated. Go home everyone.


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2013)

Not 'always-on'
Backward compatible
Let's do this


----------



## Matt_D_ (Apr 17, 2013)

when i was working on burnout revenge on the ps3/xbox360 before launch. there were numerous "leaks", "articles", comparisons etc. 

almost all of them were wrong. some got bits here and there right, but on the whole. its just utter bullshit ;P wait till they announce it. and then vote with your wallet


----------



## hairychris (Apr 18, 2013)

flint757 said:


> PC is cheaper and less restricting in the long run anyhow. Every game released in the last year or so has not reached its fullest potential on the current consoles, whereas PC they look HOT. A worthwhile trade off. If the Steam box is truly modular then they might have a real winner. My gaming machine cost around the prices they set so it isn't that ridiculous either honestly. Truth is the console market sells gimped hardware and that's why they are so much cheaper. I rarely sell games and I don't buy anything on release day as if it is shit I lose money (even if i could resell it). usually I wait until there is a sale though. Not all PC games, if bought in a store, require registration.
> 
> What is the need/point in always on anyhow? What are they gaining? It can't be piracy related as Consoles on their own are a form of piracy protection to a large degree. Is it advertising related? Amazon did a similar thing with their devices, but sold the 'unlocked' version at normal price and the subscription (advertising version) at a fair discounted price. Selling the subscription model at the lower price (the price consumers actually expect) and selling the I assume unlocked version at a whopping $200 more is just plain ridiculous. What is the point?



Point is that a lot of people *DO* sell games on.

Going to an online/subscriber model forces the user to pay the software company as opposed to a 2nd hand store/mate/etc. It's the software co. enforcing their IP (Intellectual Property).

The software co.s have a variety of excuses - prevents piracy (debatable), offload computing needs (the Simcity 5 fiasco caught the devs lying over this), adds extras/multiplay (which lots of folks don't want).

If they can tie a working copy of a game to one user/console, that user is unable to trade in, and new users cannot buy a used game from any other source.

Now not all games require this but it is definitely the way that things are going on the PC, and will be for consoles. Why? $$$

What you have to remember is that you do not *own* the software, you merely *license* it from the provider - they can revoke your access to it if you break any of the service agreements for either the service or the game. Think about this - console modded through an unofficial source may break provider's T&Cs, they pull the plug, you "signed" the T&Cs agreeing to abide by them, your comeback is entirely on their terms.

In the old days this was technically the case but there was no way of enforcing it. Therefore you could sell on software even though the small print said that you couldn't. Hard media was king - enforcement was done by accessing the disks, for example, to check that you had the media present.

Always-on Internet now gives the "enforcement" far more teeth. There have been various legal tussles about what ownership actually means these days, including a recent one in the US about the legality of rooting/unlocking phones. IP is a hot topic right now, and this falls well into that field.

Watch this space, so to speak. I've spent 20 years working in the tech field and have followed the trends...

Note: the license vs physical media model has been the way with commercial software for many years, and businesses have to be able to - on request - pass an audit to prove that they own all the software that is installed across all machines or there's hell to pay.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2013)

I personally don't have an issue with the license model, but that's just me. In any case supposedly the always on thing is most likely not happening.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 18, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I personally don't have an issue with the license model, but that's just me.



I'm mostly with you. It becomes more problematic where you buy physical property and are not allowed too modify/root. "Soft" verses "hard" is another one of those tricky legal tangles as one won't work without the other.



flint757 said:


> In any case supposedly the always on thing is most likely not happening.



If not for the 720 then it will in the future. I can virtually guarantee it. As ADSL/fibre becomes even more prevalent the temptation will be too much.

Steam was the first simple to use, consumer-focussed content delivery system and licensing repository. EA's off doing it's own Origin POS because they didn't want to pay Steam to use the infrastructure.

Apple and their walled garden are also going down this route. New models are not being shipped with optical drives - the ultimate expectation is to use iTunes (or a version thereof) as the distribution tool for all software for Apple devices. They already do that for the iPad, and are well aware that control of content is what gets you money.

And another thing to consider. Not having to supply physical media is a massive simplification to the supply chain, and a cost saver in itself. Package your app and hand to Apple/Steam/etc. Control patching, licensing, the works through one portal.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still failing to see what they have to gain by an 'always on' device. Piracy on consoles isn't exactly a huge issue. What do they have to gain for them to ever do it at all?

Licenses work best when you can transfer them. A fair amount of software companies allow that. As for devices, I thought there was already a case ruling in favor of the consumers.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 18, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Xbox 720 not always-on, runs Windows 8  claims source | VG247
> 
> Fears abated. Go home everyone.



Just because someone who claims that they work at Microsoft had come out and said that, doesn't mean I'm gonna take it at face value
They're probably saying that to bait people and then come launch day, reintroduce the always on thing (and everything else)


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, but then you'd have to take the original rumor with the same grain of salt wouldn't you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2013)

Exactly...


----------

